# What types of (native) stick insects do you keep?



## unicycle281 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just wanted to get some breeding notes and perhaps pictures of various species of North American stick insects kept. Anyone keep any cool ones? I currently keep diapheromera femorata and just got ova of anisomorpha buprestoides, with a couple recent hatchlings. Anyone have any of the less common species?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got a video from 2 or so summers ago. Megaphasma dentricrus:


----------



## unicycle281 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wonderful video!! Do you still have a culture of these? They are one that I would some day love to get!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope, my culture failed miserably, sorry. The females failed to thrive on the oak I had them on, though the adult males seemed fine with it. The few ova they produced failed to hatch the following year. Strange that you only have 8 posts. Your name looks very familiar.


----------



## unicycle281 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's too bad on the culture! I think next summer I might go out and search for them. From what I've read they live in southern Indiana as well, so that wouldn't be too terrible of a drive. We'll see how that goes this summer!


----------



## Bug Crazy (May 18, 2011)

I have plentiful numbers of Parabacillus coloradus and Diapheromera covillea. I collect the P. coloradus in my front yard. They are usually a nice salmon color, but sometimes gray or tan colored. The D. covillea, which feed (seemingly exclusively) on creosote, I collect south of town. The females and males look very different from one another. The females are large and gray, and the males are slender and a coppery brown color.

I would post photos, but I seem to be having a hard time doing it.



janowiecki said:


> That's too bad on the culture! I think next summer I might go out and search for them. From what I've read they live in southern Indiana as well, so that wouldn't be too terrible of a drive. We'll see how that goes this summer!


----------



## Hypoponera (May 19, 2011)

Have you caught any new ones yet? I found a nice gray-ish female Parabacillus. Probably P. hesperus as I have not found P. coloradus in my yard. Oddly, this is the first I have found in spring. I normally find them on the side of my house in early Sept. Have you tried to feed them rose by chance?



Bug Crazy said:


> I have plentiful numbers of Parabacillus coloradus and Diapheromera covillea. I collect the P. coloradus in my front yard. They are usually a nice salmon color, but sometimes gray or tan colored. The D. covillea, which feed (seemingly exclusively) on creosote, I collect south of town. The females and males look very different from one another. The females are large and gray, and the males are slender and a coppery brown color.
> 
> I would post photos, but I seem to be having a hard time doing it.


----------

